# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة قصة الرجل والقاضي؟

## احمد ابو انس

*ما صحة قصة الرجل والقاضي؟*
*د. عمر بن عبد الله المقبل*


*السؤال كاملا*
*ماصحة هذه القصة .. روي عن رجل انه وقع في كرب شديد وثقل عليه الدين حتى بلغ دينه خمسمائة دينار وعجز عن أدائها وكثر المطالبون بديونهم فذهب إلى تاجر واستدان منه هذا المبلغ واشترط عليه سدادها في موعد محدد اتفقا عليه وذهب وارجع الديون لأصحابها ومرت الأيام والليالي والحال يزداد سوء فوق سوء حتى بلغ الأجل محله وجاء موعد سداد الدين والرجل لا يملك درهماً ولا دينار بل ازداد دينه فوق ذاك الدين وجاء التاجر صاحب المال يطلب ماله فلم يجد عنده ما يسدد به دينه فذهب وشكاه للقاضي فحكم القاضي على الرجل بالسجن حتى يسدد الدين ، فقال الرجل للقاضي يا سيدي أمهلني إلى يوم الغد حتى اخبر زوجتي وأؤمن عيالي حتى لا ينشغلوا علي، فقال القاضي للرجل: وما الضمان انك سترجع غداً، قال الرجل : ضماني هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن لم أرجع فاشهد علي في الدنيا والآخرة أني لست من امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان القاضي صالحاً فقدر هذا الضمان وقبل وترك الرجل يذهب إلى أهله. فلما رجع الرجل إلى بيته وأخبر زوجته بالخبر ما كان من هذه الزوجة الصالحة إلا أن قالت لزوجها بما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ضمانك عند القاضي فتعال لنصلي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعل الله يفرج عنا ببركته وجلس الرجل وزوجته يصلون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى غلبهم النوم، وإذا بالرجل يرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في منامه ويقول له إذا كان الصباح فاذهب إلى الوالي وأقراه مني السلام وقل له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلب منك أن تسدد عني الدين فإن سألك عن علامة صدقك فقل له هناك علامتان؟ الأولى أن الوالي يصلي علي في كل ليلة ألف مرة لا يقطعها أبداًً والعلامة الثانية هي انه اخطأ في عدها ليلة البارحة فبشره بأنها قد وصلت كاملة فلما استيقظ الرجل أسرع على والي المدينة فدخل عليه وسلم عليه ثم قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرئك السلام ويطلب منك أن تسدد ديني فقال وكم دينك قال خمسمائة دينار ثم قال الوالي: وما علامة صدقك على ما تقول. فقال الرجل هناك علامتان الأولى انك تصلي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل ليلة ألف مرة فقال الوالي صدقت، ثم بكى الوالي فقال الرجل: وأما العلامة الثانية انك أخطأت بعدها ليلة البارحة ويبشرك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها قد وصلت كاملة فقال الوالي صدقت وازداد بكاؤه فأمر له بخمسمائة دينار من بيت المال ثم أمر له بألفين وخمسمائة دينار من ماله الخاص وقال هذه إكراما لك ولسلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فخرج الرجل مسرعا ليدرك القاضي ليسدد دينه ويبر بوعده للقاضي فلما دخل إلى القاضي وجد القاضي ينتظره وبيده كيس فيه مال فإذا بالقاضي يقول له أنا سأسدد الدين عنك وهذه خمسمائة دينار مني إليك لأنني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببركتك وبسببك وقال لي إن أديت عن هذا الرجل أدينا عنك يوم القيامة, وإذا بالتاجر صاحب المال يدخل ويقول للقاضي يا سيدي لقد عفوت عنه وسامحته بالدين وهذه خمسمائة دينار هدية مني إليه لأني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببركته وبسببه وقال لي إن عفوت عنه عفونا عنك يوم القيامة فخرج الرجل من عند القاضي الفرحة لا تسعه وأسرع إلى زوجته وأخبرها بما كان من أمره كان يطلب من يسدد عنه خمسمائة دينار وها هو يعود إلى بيته ويحمل أربعة آلاف دينار وكل هذا إنما حدث ببركة وفضل الصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بارك الله فيكم ورضي الله عنكم ..*


*الإجابة*
*بحثتُ عن هذه القصّة فلم أجد لها أثراً، وبكل حالٍ فإن القاعدة المحكمة أنه لا يعتمد على الرؤى والمنامات في إثبات الأحكام. وعند التحقيق، فأحكام القضاء لا تبنى على أمثال هذه الدعاوى.*
*ولا أستبعد أن هذه القصة مختلقة موضوعة من بعض الناس، إمّا جهلاً مع عاطفة في حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو عن عمدٍ بغرض صرف الناس عن الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في فضل الصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي التي ينبغي أن يعتمد عليها وتنشر بين الناس، لا أن يربطوا بأمثال هذه القصص الواهية.*

http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=fatw...r&show_id=1580

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*قصة لا يعول عليها في فضل الصلاة على النبي*


*رقم الفتوى: 283465*
*التصنيف: فضل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأنبياء*




*السؤال*
*..... الوالي يصلي علي في كل ليلة ألف مرة لا يقطعها أبداً، والعلامة الثانية هي أنه أخطأ في عدها ليلة البارحة، فبشره بأنها قد وصلت كاملة، فلما استيقظ الرجل أسرع إلى والي المدينة فدخل عليه وسلم عليه ثم قال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرئك السلام ويطلب منك أن تسدد ديني، فقال وكم دينك؟ قال خمسمائة دينار، فقال الوالي: وما علامة صدقك على ما تقول؟ قال الرجل هناك علامتان: الأولى: أنك تصلي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل ليلة ألف مرة، فقال الوالي صدقت، ثم بكى الوالي، فقال الرجل: وأما العلامة الثانية: فهي أنك أخطأت في عدها ليلة البارحة ويبشرك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها قد وصلت كاملة، فقال الوالي صدقت وازداد بكاؤه، فأمر له بخمسمائة دينار من بيت المال ثم أمر له بألفين وخمسمائة دينار من ماله الخاص، وقال هذه إكراما لك ولسلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فخرج الرجل مسرعا ليدرك القاضي ليسدد دينه ويبر بوعده للقاضي، فلما دخل على القاضي وجد القاضي ينتظره وبيده كيس فيه مال، وإذا بالقاضي يقول له أنا سأسدد الدين عنك، وهذه خمسمائة دينار مني إليك، لأنني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببركتك وبسببك، وقال لي إن أديت عن هذا الرجل أدينا عنك يوم القيامة, وإذا بالتاجر صاحب المال يدخل ويقول للقاضي يا سيدي لقد عفوت عنه وسامحته بالدين وهذه خمسمائة دينار هدية مني إليه، لأنني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببركته، وبسببه، وقال لي إن عفوت عنه عفونا عنك يوم القيامة، فخرج الرجل من عند القاضي والفرحة لا تسعه وأسرع إلى زوجته وأخبرها بما كان من أمره، كان يطلب من يسدد عنه خمسمائة دينار وها هو يعود إلى بيته ويحمل أربعة آلاف دينار، وكل هذا إنما حدث ببركة وفضل الصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*

*فسؤالك لم يكتمل، والظاهر أنك تسأل عن صحة هذه القصة، وقد بحثنا عنها فيما بين أيدينا من كتب فلم نجد لها ذكرا، والقصة متداولة في بعض المواقع الإلكترونية، ولكنها لم تذكر مصدرها، ومثل هذه القصة لا يعول عليها في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد جاءت الآيات والأحاديث وآثار السلف في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما فيه غنية وكفاية، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 76608، وما أحيل عليه فيها من فتاوى.*

*والله أعلم.*
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=283465

----------


## احمد ابو انس

منقول من ابو مؤمن البريشي:


هذه القصة يرويها احد دعاة التصوف
وظاهر منها التملق
ورؤية النبي من اربعة في ليلة واحدة متواطئة تثير الشكوك
ونؤمن بفضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولكن بهذه الطريقة....! 

يبدو فيها اسلوب الخرافات الصوفية بشكل بارز جدا 

والله اعلم

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

تنبيه مهم :
رأيت مقطعا متداولا بثته إحدى القنوات لأحد المتحدثين الأفاضل يقص قصة مفادها أن رجلا طولب أمام القاضي بدين فطلب عليه كفيلا فكفّل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
ومضى في حكاية القصة التي زعم قاصّها أن المدين رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام وطلب منه أن يذهب إلى الوالي ويطالبه بسداد دينه وأنه سيفعل بعد أن يطالبه بأمارة وجاء في القصة المزعومة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في المنام لمن رآه قضينا عنك يوم القيامة وقال لآخر عفونا عنك يوم القيامة .. إلى آخره.
ولي على سياق القصة التي لا أشك أن حاكيها أراد الخير ملاحظات منها :
أنه لا يجوز أن يكفّل غير حيّ قادر؛ فلا يكفَّل ميت - ولو كان نبيا - ولا غائب ولا عاجز ؛ لأن مضمون الكفالة استعانة بالكفيل ذمةً أو بدنا،فهي طلبٌ من الكفيل أن يقوّي ذمته بالتوثيق أو يسدد عنه ، فطلبها من الميت لايجوز وقد يقدح في العقيدة .
كما أنه قد جاء في ثنايا القصة ما معناه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم أعمال العباد وعددها وقدرها وهذا ادعاء باطل لا دليل عليه .
وفيها كذلك الجزم بنسبة البركة إلى هذا المدين المجهول وهذا افتئات وتألٍّ ..
وفيها زعمه قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن قضيت عن هذا الرجل قضينا عنك يوم القيامة ، وهذا فيه غلو بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسبة فعل من أفعال القيامة له ليس إلا لله سبحانه ..
وبالجملة فالقصة لا شك أنها من خزعبلات الصوفية وضلالاتهم وبدعهم  ..
والعجيب أن الحاضرين مع هذا القاص الفاضل استحسنوا قصته وأبدوا إعجابهم وتأثرهم بها واستمعوا إليها دون نكير كما تداولها آخرون على وجه الإعجاب والتأثر .
وبهذه الطريقة تتسرب البدعة وربما الشرك والغلو القبيح إلى مجتمعاتنا ؛ فالجدير بكل مسلم ومسلمة إنكار هذه الضلالات وكبتها وعدم نشرها إلا على وجه التحذير منها ، كما أن الواجب على القنوات التمحيص فيمن تستضيفهم وتطلق لهم عنان الحديث على الهواء أمام العالم فالكلمة مسئولية ومن دعا إلى هدى أو ضلالة فله أو عليه مثل ما على صاحبها فالحذر واجب والاحتياط مطلوب ..
كتبه : محمد بن أحمد الفراج

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t159473/

----------

